# Jiu jitsu and TRT



## rearnakedchoke (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, I'll be quick and to the point because I hate typing.  I'm 46 and have been competing in jiu jitsu for 21 years.  All day every day it's lifting, sprinting and training jiu jitsu.  I was experiencing malaise.  My recovery was getting worse.  My diet you ask?  Perfect and has been for over 10 years.  Like, Olympic athlete perfect.  3 bloodworks came back 387, 421 and 351.  Hormone fatigue was discussed as I have been a competitor on bikes and such before jiu jitsu and overtraining is all i know.  I was put on 150mg a week in early Jan and now range from 750-900.  I gained 15 lbs of muscle in 3 months.  I was ripped before and stayed ripped as of now I weigh 177.....I was 162.  My lifts have went up 20%.  I can wrestle all day long.  The #1 benefit overall has been recovery.  Like.....wow.....super wow.......holy cow wow.   Train hard 2 hours and wake up and lift.....then sprint.....then train at night.  Same vigor all week.  This has changed my life.  Set the clock back 10+ years and I can answer any related questions on the experience and mainly just came to rave about how it has helped me.  Thanks


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 18, 2017)

It is amazing how much getting your hormones in line can affect quality of life.


----------



## rearnakedchoke (Oct 18, 2017)

I rave and rave to my older athlete friends and words don't convey the full story.  Life changing to say the least.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 18, 2017)

Glad to hear this.  I had a similar experience.  

Next tourney you enter you will feel like a man against boys.  Though that weight class your in is a tough one, you should get on up to light heavy in no time.  Bring home some hardware.

Stick around you will like this board.  There are some sharp MFs on here.


----------



## rearnakedchoke (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome.  Only negative I can mention was with such quick a weight gain, my cardio suffered for a couple months but i seem to have gotten used to it.  Last weekend for instance, 2 hard hours of jits on fri nite, 53 miles on a bike sat a.m., 3 hours hard jiu jitsu on sunday.  Wake up Monday and go to work.  I'm 46.  This shit is miracle juice.


----------



## snake (Oct 18, 2017)

I think most TRT guys have a similar story. It seems that the athlete responds better because he/she is running his/her life at a higher intensity level. If all you do is go to work and the heaviest thing you lift is the clicker, you may not see all it has to offer.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 23, 2017)

So you're a black belt under who?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 24, 2017)

Renato laranja??


----------

